# Attachment quandary. What should I do?



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

My JD3038 I got with FEL and backhoe, bush hog, auger. I'm sure I use bucket the most, and I got a tooth bar for it. Backhoe, bush hog a fair amount. Grapple is great when I need it, maybe twice a year. A boom is nice but rarely use it.
Right now I could use a box blade, and was looking at County Line one, a rake and blade.
The quandary is I'd like every attachment I can get, but deciding most useful and how often is the question. 
At the barn is compacted #57s with sand on top, but horses make a mess, straw + manure. I assume a rake good for that?
Then beyond land gets steep, down 4ft every 10ft, horses go up and down that all the time but after rain a mess. A box blade or just a blade or too steep? (I can drive straight over without tipping sideways).
We're in late 60s, no kids...just spend it?
Where do you draw the line as in something used 2 hours/year for $800 (example).
I'm so used to growing up we had a Farmall tractor, a homemade trailer I still have, a push blade, sickle bar, hay rake and lots of hand tools. 
I'm used to just doing everything by hand.
Last picture is a stump I removed from front yard yesterday. It weighted a ton.
Thanks any ideas.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

fuddy1952 said:


> My JD3038 I got with FEL and backhoe, bush hog, auger. I'm sure I use bucket the most, and I got a tooth bar for it. Backhoe, bush hog a fair amount. Grapple is great when I need it, maybe twice a year. A boom is nice but rarely use it.
> Right now I could use a box blade, and was looking at County Line one, a rake and blade.
> The quandary is I'd like every attachment I can get, but deciding most useful and how often is the question.
> At the barn is compacted #57s with sand on top, but horses make a mess, straw + manure. I assume a rake good for that?
> ...


Forgot pictures. Sorry. All thoughts appreciated.







View attachment 71429
View attachment 71430









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

.
View attachment 71432
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum *fuddy1952. *Looks like a great place, nice barn! I find I use my box blade a lot. I have not used the back blade for a few years. In fact, I have removed the grader blade and just use the frame now for skidding logs out of the bush. I'd love to have a landscape rake, but wouldn't be able to justify the expense for something I may use once a year. I do have an old Ford Deerborn spring harrows that I picked up for $100.00 that does any raking I want to do.
If I was looking at unloading some money for the farm, I'd get an old Farmall similar to the one you used to use, or something like that and have some fun with it! Make sure it's got a three point hitch to use some of those implements you have. Maybe even get yourself a bale spear for feeding that horse! Not my money, so I could help you pick all sorts of things!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Although I rarely use one, a box blade is nice to have when you need it. I used to borrow my neighbor's box blade, but they are gone... moved. 

To dispose of horse droppings and wasted hay, I have a 27HP zero turn mulching deck mower. Make multiple passes till it's basically gone. I also use this mower on my lawn. You could try burning the hay, but it holds moisture and doesn't burn well.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> Although I rarely use one, a box blade is nice to have when you need it. I used to borrow my neighbor's box blade, but they are gone... moved.
> 
> To dispose of horse droppings and wasted hay, I have a 27HP zero turn mulching deck mower. Make multiple passes till it's basically gone. I also use this mower on my lawn. You could try burning the hay, but it holds moisture and doesn't burn well.


The straw with manure is great. I pitch fork it on my trailer, spreading it on grass seeded areas. 
I may just "pull the trigger" as they say and get all 3 attachments plus a hydraulic top link. I don't mind hard work but getting older if I can save time and my back I may as well get them. 
I know this sounds crazy but I'd rather have a tractor with 20 attachments than a new Corvette.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

The single best implement I have bought is a Harbor Freight quick hitch. I told my Dad I bought one and he said you don't really need one. The first time he saw me use mine, he bought one the next day. I used to bush hog with a finish mower and finish mow with a bush hog instead of changing implements. That is a thing of the past. I can change from one to the other, or to the box blade or tiller in 2-3 minutes.


----------

